# Swimming Pool Filters



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

The weather has made me think of many different ways to obtain, clean, store water this year, so I thought back and wouldn't a rig with a swimming pool filter (think hayward sand traps) do the trick with some charcoal on the bottom and some sand on the top? Something to think of if you see one out by the trash can (my neighbors had one for whatever reason today by theirs).


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sure these filters would make any water you find safe to swim in... but the question is whether they good enough to make water potable? I wouldn't eliminate them outright... but might consider them as part of a two stage system.... so I could extend the life of my potable water filter.


----------



## Adan699 (Feb 27, 2013)

Filters keep pool water clear because they catch pollutants such as dust, leaves, plant pollen and bacteria.Water is pressed through a bed of filter sand and removed through a set of horizontal pipes at the bottom. The filter place of a sand filter is equal to the place of the filter itself.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

It may work if you let the water drip through it but I truly doubt that it would work with the swimming pool pump as it would overwhelm it.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know, some of these filters get down right nasty after they expire.

If you had to use an old one, I would sure do the smell & taste.
Might be the best thing ever.

Hopefully an expert will chime in.
subscribed...


----------

